

Bing grabs market share from Google over past year - encoderer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20072914-75/bing-grabs-market-share-from-google-over-past-year/
I'd normally never submit something like this. It's mainstream (CNET). But I was a little stunned that Google has lost &#60;i&#62;10 points&#60;/i&#62; in the last year.
======
rbanffy
Is there anyone else they could grab share from?

